# Eurovision 2011



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

Where's the thread? Where is everybody? 

First semi final tonight (bbcthree 8pm). I'm very excited. (will have to catch apprentice on iplayer).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

I'm here!!!

Where's dilly, he loves Eurovision...he should be here!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 10, 2011)

A German comedienne. This should be side splitting.


----------



## Numbers (May 10, 2011)

We have it on here too, quite an impressive arena.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

I like the gold outfit but can't say the song is capturing me


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

Pyrotechnics.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 10, 2011)

We love Eurovision, even if the voting bit is frustrating and ultimately a bit depressing. But the earlier bit is great - Mrs. S☼I makes an Excel document each for us and we grade each song on stuff like "performance", "costume", "Eurovison-ness" etc.


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

Armenia winning for me so far.


----------



## quimcunx (May 10, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Pyrotechnics.


 
Your kiss is like a boom boom chucka chucka,  

so I've heard.


----------



## Numbers (May 10, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Armenia winning for me so far.


x 2

Love the fact she was sititng in a boxing glove - win!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> We love Eurovision, even if the voting bit is frustrating and ultimately a bit depressing. But the earlier bit is great - Mrs. S☼I makes an Excel document each for us and we grade each song on stuff like "performance", "costume", "Eurovison-ness" etc.



I like your style . Mr. QofG's is entranced by the Armenian ladies bouncy breasts. As am I tbf.


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> We love Eurovision, even if the voting bit is frustrating and ultimately a bit depressing. But the earlier bit is great - Mrs. S☼I makes an Excel document each for us and we grade each song on stuff like "performance", "costume", "Eurovison-ness" etc.


 Just drink through the voting.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 10, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Just drink through the voting.



If it's a weekend we tend to drink through everything on the telly.


----------



## Numbers (May 10, 2011)

+ the 4 dancers turned into a boxing ring.  

Thank you Armenia.


----------



## quimcunx (May 10, 2011)

Give yourself a break, c'mon now Libya?

I think I'm hearing it wrong.


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

Numbers said:


> + the 4 dancers turned into a boxing ring.
> 
> Thank you Armenia.


 Yes.


Bit scared by turkey. Not so keen on contortionist dancer.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

I like Turkey's entry. I like the green trousers. Cool!


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2011)

Very much looking forward to a TV marathon on Saturday, with the Cup Final and then this. Interesting how the UK have gone for an "established" act in Blue. I haven't heard the song but it's probably passable RnB-pop like most of their stuff. It won't win of course, but that's not the point of the night really.

I hope Norton has a good night, but I still miss Wogan's asides.


----------



## quimcunx (May 10, 2011)

I have a Serbia Eurovision glass from when it was held there. 

Try not to be too jealous.


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

I'm well jel quim! 


Serbia is a bit theme overload. I quite like her shoes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> I'm well jel quim!
> 
> 
> Serbia is a bit theme overload. I quite like her shoes.



I liked the backing singers outfits


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

It's all quite cheerful isn't it? I suspect it's your fault quog, but he makes me think of chesney hawkes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> It's all quite cheerful isn't it? I suspect it's your fault quog, but he makes me think of chesney hawkes.



Lol! He was a bit Chesney-ish.  Wasn't thay keen on it though. Where is the camp europop!!


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

Quite like switzerland. And er, would them all.


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2011)

Always worth another look;


----------



## quimcunx (May 10, 2011)

Are there more singing in english this time or is this about normal?

Switzerland's was quite sweet.  But too much like last year's winner, maybe?


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

Yawn @ finland


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

Camp europop gets my vote everytime!!


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

That was quite eurovisiony. Better than this one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

Comedy acts!! Love 'em.


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

Omg. Portugal. Maybe I should have subtitles on for this one.


----------



## moonsi til (May 10, 2011)

where's the light show gone? and LOL @ Portugal...wish I knew what they were singing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Omg. Portugal. Maybe I should have subtitles on for this one.


 
I think that would help!


----------



## moonsi til (May 10, 2011)

oh dear...


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

Armenia ftw.

I got some greece related retweets.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

Armenia, Turkey, Switzerland, Malta and Serbia for me!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

Jedward....wtf....they are "Father Ted" characters come to life!


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

They do make me involuntarily grin.


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

COME ON


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

Finland!! Are people mad!


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2011)

People are SHIT


But then. this is why I like the semi finals being televised. (((armenia)))


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 10, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> We love Eurovision, even if the voting bit is frustrating and ultimately a bit depressing. But the earlier bit is great - Mrs. S☼I makes an Excel document each for us and we grade each song on stuff like "performance", "costume", "Eurovison-ness" etc.


 
Excellent - next time I teach spreadsheet stuffs that's my opening I feel


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Are there more singing in english this time or is this about normal?


 
I remember watching one year and I think only France and Spain didn't sing in English. I think even the Germans did.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 11, 2011)

I'm going to miss it this year because I'm volunteering at the Globe  Got my cultural priorities all the wrong way round


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm going to miss it this year because I'm volunteering at the Globe  Got my cultural priorities all the wrong way round


 entirely. 

I'm at some party but the host says I can have it on tv so long as it doesn't take over.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 11, 2011)

Clearly don't understand how Eurovision works.

Wonder if I can get them to screen it at the side of the stage, like they do with the football at Glasto  (It's only All's Well That Ends Well, not even one of the tragedies!*)







*is it...?


----------



## Boppity (May 11, 2011)

It's on tonight?!?!?!?!? AM I MISSING IT?!


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2011)

Boppity said:


> It's on tonight?!?!?!?!? AM I MISSING IT?!


 No. saturday.

second semi final tomorrow on bbc three at 8.


----------



## Boppity (May 11, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> No. saturday.
> 
> second semi final tomorrow on bbc three at 8.


 
Heart...rate...slowing.


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2011)

HTH


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Everyone set for tonight


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2011)

I'm even missing the SF for the Globe


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Euro-vi-sion!! Hurrah


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Belgium...lovely country but that was shit!


----------



## wtfftw (May 13, 2011)

I had a friend round but did watch. Sweden ftw!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

I thought Jedward would be better i.e. not in the sense of being good but so outrageously bad that it would be car crash TV, however they were hust a bit dull tbf 

I liked the Danish boy band


----------



## wtfftw (May 13, 2011)

Was denmark the ones in black where the singer looked like jedwards dad?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Was denmark the ones in black where the singer looked like jedwards dad?


 
Yes


----------



## wtfftw (May 13, 2011)

I quite liked the aguilera-a-like. No idea what country but I think she got through.


----------



## Sue (May 13, 2011)

So, Lithuania? Got them in the office sweepie. Just listened to their song on the BBC website. It's suitably shite so must be in with a shout!


----------



## love detective (May 13, 2011)

has been pretty controversial entry - the last few years there's been an increasing amount of anti-polish racism in lithuania, both official/state backed and street/far right - the eurovision entry is a lithuanian pole and has been boycotted and attacked by lithuanian media, public and politicians who have all disowned it because she's a pole. My gf's lithuanian polish and her family out there says it's getting really bad lately, loads of far right marches/rallies with specific anti-pole themes - was out there last week and a load of nazi's attacked a mainly polish anti-fascist film night with smoke grenades and baseball bats


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

love detective said:


> has been pretty controversial entry - the last few years there's been an increasing amount of anti-polish racism in lithuania, both official/state backed and street/far right - the eurovision entry is a lithuanian pole and has been boycotted and attacked by lithuanian media, public and politicians who have all disowned it because she's a pole. My gf's lithuanian polish and her family out there says it's getting really bad lately, loads of far right marches/rallies with specific anti-pole themes - was out there last week and a load of nazi's attacked a mainly polish anti-fascist film night with smoke grenades and baseball bats


 

That is really interesting. Where does the anti-Polish sentiment stem from?


----------



## love detective (May 13, 2011)

historical reasons mainly - poland & lithuania were a joint commonwealth/kingdom between 16th and 18th centuries - after world war 1 when Poland regained independence/emerged from partition they invaded and captured a lot of eastern lithuania including the capital Vilnius, during that time a lot of poles either already lived there or moved there because of the polish expansion.

Early in world war 2 Lithuania took back the capital Vilnius, but the whole country was soon incorporated into the Soviet Union. Once that dissolved in 1991 and Lithuania became independent there's been a  very strong nationalist/revivalist sentiment and the large polish population in the capital Vilnius is seen as something that's standing in the way of this. Vilnius is very Polish culturally and historically so there's a resentment that the capital of Lithuania has such a Polish slant. They've banned displays of Polish flags (unless it's an embassy) but recently a local court in the port city of Klaipeda overturned a law which banned displays of swastikas saying they are not a Nazi attribute, but a valuable symbol of the Baltic culture. In Vilnius the city authorities have no problem with far right rallies waving swastikas on the national day of independence for Lithuania but regularly ban gay rights marches from taking place


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

love detective said:


> historical reasons mainly - poland & lithuania were a joint commonwealth/kingdom between 16th and 18th centuries - after world war 1 when Poland regained independence/emerged from partition they invaded and captured a lot of eastern lithuania including the capital Vilnius, during that time a lot of poles either already lived there or moved there because of the polish expansion.
> 
> Early in world war 2 Lithuania took back the capital Vilnius, but the whole country was soon incorporated into the Soviet Union. Once that dissolved in 1991 and Lithuania became independent there's been a  very strong nationalist/revivalist sentiment and the large polish population in the capital Vilnius is seen as something that's standing in the way of this. Vilnius is very Polish culturally and historically so there's a resentment that the capital of Lithuania has such a Polish slant. They've banned displays of Polish flags (unless it's an embassy) but recently a local court in the port city of Klaipeda overturned a law which banned displays of swastikas saying they are not a Nazi attribute, but a valuable symbol of the Baltic culture. In Vilnius the city authorities have no problem with far right rallies waving swastikas on the national day of independence for Lithuania but regularly ban gay rights marches from taking place


 
Thanks for that, really interesting. And rather sad


----------



## Sue (May 13, 2011)

Yep, thanks. Amazing what you can learn from Eurovision...


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2011)

whens the real thing on? is it today (saturday)? i m confused, the paper in the caff said jedward still have to fight off blue to be the uk nomination? whats going on?


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2011)

love detective said:


> historical reasons mainly - poland & lithuania were a joint commonwealth/kingdom between 16th and 18th centuries - after world war 1 when Poland regained independence/emerged from partition they invaded and captured a lot of eastern lithuania including the capital Vilnius, during that time a lot of poles either already lived there or moved there because of the polish expansion.
> 
> Early in world war 2 Lithuania took back the capital Vilnius, but the whole country was soon incorporated into the Soviet Union. Once that dissolved in 1991 and Lithuania became independent there's been a  very strong nationalist/revivalist sentiment and the large polish population in the capital Vilnius is seen as something that's standing in the way of this. Vilnius is very Polish culturally and historically so there's a resentment that the capital of Lithuania has such a Polish slant. They've banned displays of Polish flags (unless it's an embassy) but recently a local court in the port city of Klaipeda overturned a law which banned displays of swastikas saying they are not a Nazi attribute, but a valuable symbol of the Baltic culture. In Vilnius the city authorities have no problem with far right rallies waving swastikas on the national day of independence for Lithuania but regularly ban gay rights marches from taking place


 
Jiust in time for Euro 2012 footy


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2011)

I watched the UK entry on Youtube, and was struck by how cheap the video was;



Couldn't they afford more than them standing on a random London building roof?

It's a fairly forgettable dirge, predictably, although one of Blue does some odd barking noises towards the end.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 14, 2011)

Looking forward to this, although the voting is beyond a joke sometimes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

I'm excited!!


----------



## wtfftw (May 14, 2011)

ZOMG excited!


----------



## wtfftw (May 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm excited!!


----------



## noodles (May 14, 2011)

Bring back Terry Wogan


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

I'm a bit of a Eurovision amateur tbf, but I've stuck a few quid on a) Jedward NOT to win (1/5) and Estonia to get top 10 (8/11).
Quite excited now!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 14, 2011)

Admittedly I do watch a lot of shite, but I think I gave up on this particular shite over 25 years ago.  Didn't even know it was on tonight 'til just now.  I shall be watching the shite that is Britain's Got Talent instead


----------



## Numbers (May 14, 2011)

Brilliant opening, great stadium, can't wait to watch this.


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

noodles said:


> Bring back Terry Wogan


It's not the same without Tel.


----------



## noodles (May 14, 2011)

How come voting is open before the first note has been struck??!


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

Lighters in the air!


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

What a lovely song from Norway!


----------



## noodles (May 14, 2011)

Bosnia are like a geriatric Arcade Fire


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

Bosnia ftw so far they are winning.


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

An eclectic crew from the Bos there.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

Chumbwamba more like...


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Co-ordawave! Classic end manoevre...


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Yes, already yes


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Leather pants, six points, quiff, two points, Nordic syballance, five points....Oh Jesus


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

I am tapping my foot to Denmark but Mr. QofG's says it's wet. Still better than the Finnish entry!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

Strange combination of Muse, Jedward and Mike & the Mechanics there by Denmark.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 14, 2011)

He's got Jedward hair!


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

It was more like Billy Idol, crossed with Elbow, crossed with Nana Miskouri's discarded knickers.


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Lithuania can fuck of and die for this. Cheap deaf shot, she's actually declaring a revolution you know.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Hungary obviously mean business


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Yeah!!! Hungary!! God bless eurovision


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

This is quite europoptastic....which is no bad thing imo. Though she is a bit squeally


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

Reach for the lasers.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

Michael Bolton's changed a bit...


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Here we go, Jedward.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Oh god, jedward


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Michael Bolton's changed a bit...


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

Ireland have gone all out. They are 1st or last.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Christ allfuckingmighty


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

please, someone, murder them


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, they're quite cute really....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

Mr. QofG's has pointed out the similarity between this and the Pet Shop Boys "Love Etc...". Nooooo. Now when I listen to it I will think of Jedward!!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

hate murder death kill


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

Sweden in blatant attempt to come last.


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

I see the Swedish chipmunk boy was chosen for his singing voice....


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Fill it with water!!!!


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

Press the red button for added LOLs. Some of the lyrics are brilliant.


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Shit, that was going all Copperfield then.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

Go on Estonia! Proper mental Eurocheese nonsense.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

magneze said:


> Press the red button for added LOLs. Some of the lyrics are brilliant.



Fucking excellent  my enjoyment levels have increased even more!!


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Orangesandlemons, hello! Who's fave to win please?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Red button lyrics ftw bigtime

1273 Rockefeller Street, surreal shizzle


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

My red button doesn't work, so just getting the classic whatthefuck view.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

France are 2.66 Wookie, then Ireland & Azer at 7.4. Uk in fourth at 15.0.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

I'm with Stereo Mike. He speaks wise words


----------



## Liveist (May 14, 2011)

Estonia was great. Greece are fucking awful


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Orangesanlemons said:


> France are 2.66 Wookie, then Ireland & Azer at 7.4. Uk in fourth at 15.0.


 
Kthanks!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

The power of loss is his bet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

This is awful. Apart from the operatic bloke who is easy on the eye


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Wogan would be loving this!


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

he'a apprently walking his way to god via the time space vortex and a portel of fire


----------



## Spark (May 14, 2011)

This is exactly the sort of thing I watch eurovision for - awful attempts to mix traditional and new


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

The russians will have bribed or intimidated the judges, I reckon


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Overall much better standard this year


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

I feel your heartbeat!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

"Do you feel my armpits Euro?" wtf?


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

"Do you feel my heartbeat euro?"

he's/they're in a dirty zone?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

kabbes, can you apply actuarial shizzle to eurovision please


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> kabbes, can you apply actuarial shizzle to eurovision please



This. I want predictions!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

put my mind in the dirty zone - indeed


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Always


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

This is all brilliantly awful. My lodger is sulking in his room because I invoked Landlord's privilege and insisted on watching it


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Greece will pick up points from Cypris.  Other than that, nul.


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

it's all gone a bit classic fm

eta but with killer clouds


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

The lyrics are unbelievably awesome


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2011)

this is the favourite?


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Phwoar though.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Greece will pick up points from Cypris.  Other than that, nul.



What about the Baltic conspiracy?


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

"maybe on top of a summit I be in front you"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

It's all suddenly gone a bit Les Mis!


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Disappointed with the much-hyped Frenchman.  But the Euros love a belter.


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's all suddenly gone a bit Les Mis!


 
was going to say it had gone a bit revolutionary anthem.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Berlusconi is backstage, I reckon


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

There's no conspiracy, just the flow of emigration


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

I genuinely can't believe this is the fave (he's out to 3.5 after that!).
How do you score a chunk of opera alongside the pop and mor numbers? Weird...


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

"full of love and filled with damn" *raises eyebrow* 
nice floor


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

That screachy bit scared me!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

badly translated lyrics ftw!! LOLz


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

my red button doesn't work.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Italy have gone all out for no points I see


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

ooh the screens gone all early Pink Floyd


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2011)

nice bit of muted trumpet. italy gets my vote for that alone.


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

All the red button lyrics different to the ones translated on normal (freeview) subtitles?


----------



## legz (May 14, 2011)

Russia should just send Mr Trololol every year, he'd cruise this every time


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

The horizon will be beyond false magic!


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

quote


> BE HAPPY, PEOPLE



NO!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

ok, how shit are Blue gonna be?


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Italy went for a niche genre. When was the last time MOR jazz topped any chart in any country?  A truly bizarre choice.


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

I recognise that tune

eta: not sure about her voice


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Italy went for a niche genre. When was the last time MOR jazz topped any chart in any country?  A truly bizarre choice.


 
people love that nice michael buble...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

I like this but the beginning reminds me of another song and I can't remember which and that is FREAKIN' ANNOYING!!


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

It's a Swiss miss.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

rollinder said:


> *I recognise that tune*
> 
> eta: not sure about her voice



Please, please tell me what it is before I go mad!!!


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Please, please tell me what it is before I go mad!!!


 
I don't know!!!!!!!!!!!1
(wish I did)


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

anyone for target practice?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

UK in bottom 3 definitely!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Zdob Si Zdub - catchy name


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

Now this is a bit more fucking like it!


----------



## noodles (May 14, 2011)

Moldova FTW


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

Well Blue were okay - it is the only song I have heard that I can imagine being in the charts. Not that it is my taste but...


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Fucking _brilliant_ lyrical flex from Moldova


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

retro rock nutters ftw


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

she's got an ear trumpet


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

Blatantly been watching old Kate Bush videos on youtube.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> UK in bottom 3 definitely!


 
you reckon? i wasn't a fan, but i reckon it was pitched pretty well. if they can get past the euro-hate for england i reckon they might be highly placed.

moldova ftw btw.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 14, 2011)

noodles said:


> Moldova FTW


 
^this

that is all I have to say


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Moldova win, end of.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

killer b said:


> you reckon? i wasn't a fan, but i reckon it was pitched pretty well. if they can get past the euro-hate for england i reckon they might be highly placed.
> 
> moldova ftw btw.



You're spot on, but as you say, the euro-hate will fuck us.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

I thought we might be OK but I forgot something really important about Blue.

They're shit.


(Oh OK, it wasn't that bad.  But still.)


----------



## scifisam (May 14, 2011)

Well done Moldova on getting Bjork to join them on stage.


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

stfu Graham, you're just boring waffle


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

I'm voting for Moldova, they are a class act


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

someone's got a knuckle in their eye.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Actually, we do OK when we actually have a half-decent song.  It's just that normally our song is genuinely the worst.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

if anyone's not yet got lyrics up on the red button, do it NOW


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

killer b said:


> you reckon? i wasn't a fan, but i reckon it was pitched pretty well. if they can get past the euro-hate for england i reckon they might be highly placed.
> 
> moldova ftw btw.



I gather from those in the know...i.e. friends a lot younger than me, that it is a classic Blue song. Whether that is good or bad I don't know. it was no Moldova though!!


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

can I vote for this one & Moldova?
"danger is a risky business" - are you sure about that?


----------



## scifisam (May 14, 2011)

Germany have cloned Grace Jones just to use her as backing singers. It's not a bad song at all, but it's not very Eurovision.


----------



## Spark (May 14, 2011)

Mr spark (who claims to hate eurovision) has just voted for moldova


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

I'm gonna run down to the bookies and stick a quid on Moldova


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

oh yes - Take That via old school euro pop ballad(ish) - or the other way arround
(it's now Moldova though)


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2011)

moldova should win, if there's any justice. they were brilliant. this never happens.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Truly, as a showcase of Europe's finest musical talent, we have been blessed with a lyrical masterclass


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

How many more countries are there to go yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> How many more countries are there to go yet?



85...or possibly about 10, I don't know!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

Moldova were about 150/1. They're now 60/1 and falling.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2011)

'devo' is trending on twitter as a result of moldova's performance.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 14, 2011)

where do you find the voting/betting numbers btw?


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

I'm getting the supremes (style) , Celene Dion or Marah carey (notes) and a attempt at "can't live if living is without yooo"
"


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Good set of pipes on the Austrian


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

killer b said:


> 'devo' is trending on twitter as a result of moldova's performance.


 
YES  that's who the hats looked like


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

Good voice but that was far too warbly for me.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

Swing Out Sister stand a chance imo.
In-running over on Betfair btw. Other exchanges are available etc.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Good set of pipes on the Austrian



pipes


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

lots of arms
sounds like she's singing oh mummy I'm scared


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

I can see this winning though it's very dull and all a bit "Twilight" for me


----------



## scifisam (May 14, 2011)

Azerbaijan's song's a bit dull.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Sorry but Moldova will get nowhere


----------



## scifisam (May 14, 2011)

rollinder said:


> lots of arms
> sounds like she's singing oh mummy I'm scared


 
Yeah, it does.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

It's all tailing off for me.  First dozen were best


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

Nice boots


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

mmm mmm


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

I quite like Slovenia but I think that's because I just went on holiday there


----------



## toblerone3 (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Sorry but Moldova will get nowhere



Probably but they get my vote.


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

5 songs to go


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

dead songwriter sympathy vote


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

you're not just a bit of a fool, you're a very wet one /dissing the dead

Rickey Gervais seems to be in the band


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

Fucking Mumford and Sons...

Moldova now neck and neck with Blue btw, both now at 34/1.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

This is where everyone shuffles uncomfortably and wants to say "It's a bit, well, no good!" but doesn't


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Fucking Mumford and Sons...
> 
> Moldova now neck and neck with Blue btw, both now at 34/1.


 
oi - Mumford & sons are good

(unlike this lot)


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2011)

youtube suggests Zdob & Zdub had a crack before, in 2005. their previous song wasn't as good.


----------



## moonsi til (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Sorry but Moldova will get nowhere


 
I voted for them... BF & I talking about going as Moldova to Shambala this year.


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

this is the sort of thing my mum would like.
(can I hear booing?)


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

ouo uo oo, ouo uo oo


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

que?


----------



## Spark (May 14, 2011)

I have quite a high tolerance level for spanish pop but this is shit


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Spain worse than Blue shock


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Ukraine absolutely smashed it last year, can't wait


----------



## toblerone3 (May 14, 2011)

Spanish singer is tasty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

Boring Spain


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

Well that was quite chirpy.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

kabbes are you compiling data?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Wogan pwns Norton, bigtime


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2011)

Time for the Ukrainian sand artist


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

she's sprouting wings
eta, looks painfull


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

the sand art is actually quite cool, bit random though


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

Dr. Furface said:


> Time for the Ukrainian sand artist


 
She's cool.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 14, 2011)

Etch-O-Sketch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

When I get near sand I tend to draw a large spunking knob.....


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

can you tell what it is yet?


----------



## keithy (May 14, 2011)

Crimson moldova


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

crap birds if you're falling tbh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

rollinder said:


> can you tell what it is yet?



A big spunking knob, Rolf?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

eurovision lyrics = total fucking genius - awesome!


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

sun share your heart bird?


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Sand woman was awesome but distracting


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

Dr. Furface said:


> Time for the Ukrainian sand artist


 
Oh, I didn't realise they were actually using the sand artist for the song!   I thought you were referring to the ukrainians got talent show.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

I quite like Serbia.


I may be biased.


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

stop dissing the performers style Norton


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

I quite like this one


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

The translators are having a fucking good giggle I reckon


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

It's the Serbian Pipettes...


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I quite like Serbia.



so do I


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

And they're not singing in english.  which is good.


----------



## keithy (May 14, 2011)

Erm can somebody laugh at my Crimson Moldova joke please. Dicks


----------



## noodles (May 14, 2011)

rollinder said:


> so do I



My 2nd fave after Moldova


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

even the value of women has had extreme inflation


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

I wonder who Georgia will have done deals with? It's an interesting geo-political conundrum, eurovision


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Serbia's aesthetic doesn't match their song


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

keithy said:


> Erm can somebody laugh at my Crimson Moldova joke please. Dicks



LOLZ  HAHA giggle, chuckle etc 

((keithy))


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

25 is way too many songs


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

I like Georgia.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Serbia's aesthetic doesn't match their song


 
Just don't look at the subtitles and it will be fine. 


serbia trivia - they have biscuits called 'noblice'.




this one's good.   energetic.  rocky.  up.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Oh dear.  I did like it before rappy man


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Oh noes!! I want more. Voting shenanigans will lay open the current state of European politics though.


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I like Georgia.


 
me too


----------



## keithy (May 14, 2011)

I think they're shit and their outifts are made out of cabbage


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2011)

Georgia - this sux the big one


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2011)

it's a bit evanessance.


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

Georgia win on lyrics. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> 25 is way too many songs



Do your actuarial tables indicate an ideal number?


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

killer b said:


> it's a bit evanessance.


 
but good & technoier


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

killer b said:


> it's a bit evanessance.


 
evanonsense


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

09015 22 22 15


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

killer b said:


> it's a bit evanessance.



It is, isn't it.   Not a bad thing, though, really? 



magneze said:


> Georgia win on lyrics. Absolutely brilliant.


 

Missed them.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 14, 2011)

OK. Top Five

5. Greece
4. Serbia
3. Italy
2. Austria
1. Moldova


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Right.  Pick a winner.

Eastern Euros like a good old belter.  Who gave it a right good try?

Contrary to expectation, the best songs do tend to win.  "Best" may not conform to Brit tastes though.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

23dom, please stop talking nonsense about conspiracies and "deals". It's just embarassing.

Neigbours tend to vote for eachother because they have similar tastes and because of heavy emigration.  Simple as that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

Erm..

Serbia
Hungary
Moldova
Switzerland

for me


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

I quite like Jedward tbh.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Switzerland?!  Are you nuts?  Insipid and poorly sung, nobody will go for it.

(Now watch as I'm proved totally wrong )


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> 23dom, please stop talking nonsense about conspiracies and "deals". It's just embarassing.
> 
> Neigbours tend to vote for eachother because they have similar tastes and because of heavy emigration.  Simple as that.



Bless, so innocent and naive! Wogan knows the score.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Really tough to call this year.  Normally I can pick top 3.  I have to admit I'm at a loss this year!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

1) Moldova
2) Germany
3) Serbia
4) Austria
5) Estonia

Confident that my anti-Jedward bet is safe, not so sure about the Estonia to be top-10 one. Next year I'll probably listen to the songs first...


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

5. Georgia
4. UK
3. Moldova
2. Jedward
1. Bosnia


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Switzerland?!  Are you nuts?  Insipid and poorly sung, nobody will go for it.
> 
> (Now watch as I'm proved totally wrong )



If I am right and it wins I am going to refer to you as an accountant until next Eurovision


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

kabbes is a dangerous subversive in the employ of the ukrainian KGB. The K stands for kabbes!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

That's me!! Graham Norton just mentioned me....and my cat


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Wogan's a twat.  Even when voting is down to public fucking phone vote, he still thinks it's all a giant global conspiracy.  And every year he got all offended nobody was voting for Britain and blamed it on anti-Britishness despite the fact we were blantantly the worst by a *long* way.  Xenophobic prick that he was.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

I haven't heard half of them so I'm going for 

1. Serbia
Italy
Azerbaijan
Georgia
someone else.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

No! Wogan was the one person who could see through the whole charade.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Norton's a twat of immense proportions tbf


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2011)

Serbia
Ukraine
Slovenia
(all 66/1 shots!)

I liked the Germany song but it's probably a bit too sophisticated to win eurovision


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Right, I'm going to take a slightly left-field punt on Hungary


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

Make 5 germany.  Didn't hear it but I have a girl crush on lena.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Moldova won't be top 5.  Nor will Serbia.

Austria outside bet to win it -- probably top 5.

Hungary and Estonia have a chance at top 5 too I reckon.  Or Sweden -- one of those three for the pop vote.

France I am very dubious about.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2011)

serbia were great, but won't get anywhere. ukraine was the best belt-out song, and should do well. blue to make top 5.

moldova to win.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2011)

Final *oddsflash!*

Azerbeijan: 3.8
France: 4.1
Ireland: 9.6
Austria: 15.5
German: 18
Sweden: 19
Hungary: 24
UK: 28
Denmark: 34
Moldova: 40
Estonia: 42
Serbia: 150 (!)
blah blah blah...
Lithuania: 600


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Italy??  Italy have a shot at nil points I reckon.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

Moldovo's is kinda cute, at least when cut down to 10 seconds.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

I just voted for Moldova - ten times


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

I think you might be alright about Ukraine.  Good belting.  As I keep saying, Euros love a belter.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Italy??  Italy have a shot at nil points I reckon.


 
Try to get past the fact that he can't sing and it's not a bad tune.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

I can't bear it!!


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Right, now we've all confidently said what will happen, let's find out what happens!


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Quimbly, the Euros *never* vote for swing jazz.  Never, ever.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

I'm going to make a call and say Jedward won't be top 5.  Tough one though, that.

At the end of the day, the Euros rarely go for all-out novelty.  They consistently value acts that can really, truly *sing*.  

That's where we keep going wrong, btw.  We keep sending out dance acts that have mediocre to poor voices.  It doesn't work when you have to sing live in a giant arena!


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

Maybe I underestimated Hungary. They could do well too.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2011)

Using our Excel document and grading on catchiness, Eurovision-ness, campness, style and staging, me and Mrs. S☼I have Iceland to win.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Quimbly, the Euros *never* vote for swing jazz.  Never, ever.


 
But I do!


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

The kabbess liked Iceland.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2011)

iceland haven't a chance. not even top 10.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Hungary, Estonia, Switzerland, Ukraine and Austria pwn it.

Moldova have taken the moral victory already, though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2011)

killer b said:


> iceland haven't a chance. not even top 10.



We vote on who we like. Iceland won't win. But they won our hearts etc


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

I agree -- Iceland to be nowhere


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2011)

Azerbaijan 9/4 favs. Jedward now out to 7/1 - longest odds so far


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

How are Azerbaijan favourites? That one passed me by.


----------



## big eejit (May 14, 2011)

Mol Dov A


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

"Hungary, Estonia, Switzerland, Ukraine and Austria pwn it."

Now you're talking.  Except Switzerland, who won't even be top 10.

France may yet get the other top 5 place.  Or Russia.  The Euros can have very funny tastes.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

I'm hyperventilating with excitement!!


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

rollinder said:


> I don't know!!!!!!!!!!!1
> (wish I did)


 
trying to work out what that song sounds like - it's a bit Spicks and Specks ~(~beegees) but something else too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

Is that bloke the kabbes or Eurovision!!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

That bird's quite muscley


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

here comes the bit where Wogan would take the piss out of the presenters for pretend flirting


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

this thread speaks for itself. massive!!


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Maybe I've underestimated Azerbaijan.  I agreed with Norton about the setting of it -- it was about 3-5 years out of date, Eurovision-wise.  But maybe I'm exaggerating that effect in my head.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

Did they just say "Mrs. Knockers"?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

rollinder said:


> here comes the bit where Wogan would take the piss out of the presenters for pretend flirting



wogan will be turning in his grave


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

did he just ask 'may I have you'?

Germany loves being nostaligic and tearing down awall


----------



## big eejit (May 14, 2011)

That German host bloke is one creepy motherfucker


----------



## OneStrike (May 14, 2011)

Favourite was Moldova, also like Italy.  I, like, so literally died with joy when Ireland performed.


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

just spotted a man in the crowd trying to make his flag into a hat


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

Why does it say "Bottle of wine £22" at the bottom of my screen...


----------



## noodles (May 14, 2011)

magneze said:


> Why does it say "Bottle of wine £22" at the bottom of my screen...



There's lots of booze left over now Wogan's moved on.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

I feel a sudden need to eat Marmite.  Brb, as the kids say


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2011)

Hello Bulgaria!

edit - I meant the presenter, not !2 points for Blue!


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Holy shite!


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

Bulgaria ftw


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

on the red button they've got scrolling viewers txt messages/emails


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

how the fuck are we winning atm


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Wtf Greece lol


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

Take a picture, says Graham!!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Wtf Greece lol


 
They were about 150/1


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

Finland hearts Jedward


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

150-1 in my books too.  It was about the least Euro-friendly song imaginable.  Or at least so I though.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

I have to say that I'm fairly happy with my predictions so far.  Except for Greece wtf lol etc.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Also, Austria have massively underperformed to my surprise.

Am I just talking to myself at this point?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Also, Austria have massively underperformed to my surprise.
> 
> Am I just talking to myself at this point?


 
No.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Also, Austria have massively underperformed to my surprise.
> 
> Am I just talking to myself at this point?



No. I'm here!


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Swiss finally get some points.


----------



## mauvais (May 14, 2011)

Did one of the Danish men shout, 'I like you and I want to fuck you'?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

hope everyone's bombarding @bbceurovision mentioning urb!!


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

Sweden could win. Brilliant.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Moldova lol.  Well done 23dom


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

yes we are taking it seriously you cunt

(except for the Jedward voting picks)


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

And Switzerland lol.  Well don Quoths


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

UK are doing alright - I am extremely happy that the UK gave Moldova an 8 though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> And Switzerland lol.  Well don Quoths



I can feel this country's pulse!!


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Polish woman milking it lol


----------



## Gingerman (May 14, 2011)

The German girl who won last year was fit as fuck


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

fuck off jedward you wacky twats


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Jedward ftw lol.

Lots of lols tonight.  Can you feel the lol?  I can feel the lol.


----------



## OneStrike (May 14, 2011)

Jedward approaching hard from behind.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Now San Marino lol.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

Wtf re: Greece, it was shit!!


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

Surely Ireland can't afford to win.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Do you think these vote-givers know how annoying they are and just don't care?  Or do you think that they think they're cool?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Do you think these vote-givers know how annoying they are and just don't care?  Or do you think that they think they're cool?



I think they think they are cool....but they're not!


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Not only was Greece shit, which means little, but it was *totally* Eurovision unfriendly.  My whole sense of self is on a knife edge here.


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

oh god he's impersonating Paul the worldcup picking octopus
& Grahem norton's just suggested he's so excited he could piss himself


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Srs, every year Greece do some Greek crap and get 12 points from Cyprus and that's it.  I am completely bewildered as to why it has worked for them this year.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2011)

i was right about ukraine then. despite my apparent confidence in moldova, they're doing better than i expected...


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Do you think the French kid really thought he was going to win, being all hyped up?

As I said after hearing it, I was really surprised at it being anywhere near the favourite.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 14, 2011)

French votes:   "one....we built a tunnel to your country"


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2011)

killer b said:


> i was right about ukraine then.


Me too - and I gots money on it (£1 e/w!)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

toblerone3 said:


> French votes:   "one....we built a tunnel to your country"


 
That made me chuckle too!


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

now GN is saying the points hostest is actually ugly


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

You and me both about Ukraine.  And I picked one of Sweden/Hungary/Estonia -- turned out to be Sweden.

Azerbaijan not a shock.  The other lot in contention for the other two top 5 places are a bit of a shock though, I have to admit.

I was right about Serbia, Switzerland and Moldova though, and Iceland. (And Spain and Romania, though I don't think I said that on the thread).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

Hang on...is her name Layla IsMyLover!


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

At least Greece are finally sinking.  About time.

Bosnia though?  Did any of us pick them?


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Greece comeback megalol


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

Italy's in the top five. 



for now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

I didn't enjoy Azerbaijan's song, it was all a bit "Twilight"

Good god, breasts!!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2011)

Looking all over now...


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2011)

Looks like the buble effect worked then. Italy should finish well...


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, Italy have also surprised me. Not as much as Greece though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

killer b said:


> Looks like the buble effect worked then. Italy should finish well...


 

He was screachy


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Italy now in second!

Late surge, blimey.  The second half have all given them very high points.


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

Ireland twat hat

eta: stfu about Blue's promotional tour


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Maybe it is a Buble effect?  Every year somebody tries that genre and gets no points and yet this year?

Norton seems to be echoing my surprise.


----------



## scifisam (May 14, 2011)

Itlay's song was good, but the bloke just couldn't sing.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

Noblice!   Serbia deserve better than this.


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Switzerland bottom and the UK gave them about half their points.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 14, 2011)

Azerbaizhan scarcely in Europe.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Switzerland bottom and the UK gave them about half their points.



Plus I can't refer to you as an accountant for the year 

Still, Mr. Kippers cat got a mention


----------



## toblerone3 (May 14, 2011)

Spelling mistake   Azerbaijan


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

Italy finish second.  And I am giving up Eurovision predictions on the grounds that the world has passed me by and I am still using maps that say "Yugoslavia" and wondering how many drachmas to the pound.  Or something, because that one has confounded every commentator.


----------



## Gingerman (May 14, 2011)

At least Fuckwad did'nt win,be gratefull for small mercys


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Yes, Azerbaijan, take it from the T.O.P!!


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

This all finished a bit late for the Continentals, doesn't it?  Who wants to stay up til half-midnight for this shit?


----------



## rollinder (May 14, 2011)

no wonder she's scared, there's a giant spaceship above them.

eta: Grab A Grand!!!!


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

"Oh mummy I'm scared tonight"


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

It is actually an appallingly bad pile of cack, which is exactly as things should be.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2011)

I can't hear any car horns so I'm guessing Brixton doesn't have a big Azerbaijani population.


----------



## smmudge (May 14, 2011)

This year's songs were dire. I can be quite partial to a good Europop song and there's usually at least two good Eurovision songs. But this year they were all shite. Poor show.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2011)

Gutted. Come back, eurovision, all is forgiven


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2011)

It's no Lordi.  Nor is it a fat camp Ukrainian in a silver jumpsuit singing "Dancing gehen, sieben sieben eins zwei eins zwei drei."


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2011)

Best voting sequence for years - pity about the songs


----------



## smmudge (May 14, 2011)

It wasn't a patch on last year's winning song. And shame on France, they can usually come up with something half decent.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 14, 2011)

It makes you proud to be European.   *wipes tear away from eye*


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2011)

Fucking useless hungarians - I could have been rich!  *Goes through stationery drawer and throws out rubik's cube and all biros* I don't like goulash or big moustaches, so I'll have to leave it at that


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2011)

I thought the over-all standard was superb!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2011)

rollinder said:


> I recognise that tune
> 
> eta: not sure about her voice



This! It reminds me of this!!


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> At least Greece are finally sinking.  About time.
> 
> Bosnia though?  Did any of us pick them?


Yup. My first choice.


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)

Best Eurovision for a while, apart from the winner as usual.


----------



## southside (May 15, 2011)

I thought Maldova were brilliant and should have won, they made a competition that in the most part was tired, saturated with shit, dull and uninsiperd brilliant.

Maldova made my day and I want one of their hats.  If they have a good time like that all of the time then I think a visit to Maldova is on the cards.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 15, 2011)

I saw a program about Moldova, it's pretty much the most fucked country in 'Europe' - so, given that and their splendid effort tonight, I think we should all go and stimulate the local economy. See, Eurovision - not just a pretty face


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 15, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 15, 2011)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I don't like goulash or *big moustaches*, so I'll have to leave it at that








Homaphoeb!


----------



## flutterbye (May 15, 2011)

Thought it was entertaining, the quality wasnt bad tbh.


----------



## southside (May 15, 2011)

Bloody brilliant and totally mad.


----------



## mauvais (May 15, 2011)

Reminds me of Run DMC or something.


----------



## smmudge (May 15, 2011)

Yeah Moldova were pretty good.


----------



## southside (May 15, 2011)

mauvais said:


> Reminds me of Run DMC or something.


 
It reminded me of the B52's and Frank Zappa.


----------



## Stigmata (May 15, 2011)

If i'd voted, it would have been for Greece. Italy was ok too. Azerbaijan was rubbish, which is weird because they had an ok song a few years ago that did really badly.


----------



## maya (May 15, 2011)

The Swedish presenters are equally spaced each year... i wonder what they're on? 

And _ukulele_, in eurovision? That must be a first... sadly the song was shit 

It was funnier in the old days, when it was all about cheesy disco, silly dance routines, banal ballads and outrageous costumes... now it's just boring AND shit. It's _supposed_ to be shit, so if artists try to be serious, there's no point- just like the way that blond bloke ruined Bond films by removing the humour 

Spain have sent melodyless contributions for years now, if they send somebody with a melody next year they'll maybe get higher ranking...

I'm such a loser to watch this... But I was _forced_... and had nothing else to do


----------



## ska invita (May 15, 2011)

maya said:


> It was funnier in the old days, when it was all about cheesy disco, silly dance routines, banal ballads and outrageous costumes... now it's just boring AND shit. It's _supposed_ to be shit, so if artists try to be serious, there's no point- just like the way that blond bloke ruined Bond films by removing the humour


 The funnier acts can still be found in the semi-finals, but i agree that this years was a bit flat on the silly entertainment front despite the best efforts of the German hosts. I reckon Bill Bailey would make a great commentator as opposed to Graham N.

THe twatish Swedish entry (which nearly won!) did crack me up though



Stop, don't say that it's impossible
'Cause I know it's possible
Though I know you never look my way
I can say; you will one day
I can say you will one day

I will be popular, I will be popular
I'm gonna get there, popular
My body wants you girl
My body wants you girl
I'll get you when I'm popular
I put my hands up in the light
You see me dancing for my life
I will be popular, I will be popular
I'm gonna get there, popular

THe russian wannabe hearthrob was good value too. Can you feel my heartbeat Europe!

Favourites in our house were the pointy-hatted balkan skanking Moldovians and the great singing of the Slovenian entry - too good for eurovision!


The Azerbaijan winner was just boring - im amazed it won.


----------



## Random (May 16, 2011)

Was no one else shocked by the Slovenian judge doing the Serb nationalist sign, as he gave them the points?


----------



## stavros (May 16, 2011)

Moldova for me, being one of the few who truly embraced the sheer lunacy of the competition's traditions. Georgia was a good one late on, and Jedward didn't do badly.


----------



## wtfftw (May 16, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Srs, every year Greece do some Greek crap and get 12 points from Cyprus and that's it.  I am completely bewildered as to why it has worked for them this year.


 Greece 2010 was quite good.


----------



## wtfftw (May 16, 2011)

Anyway! I've caught myself humming quite a few of this years tunes. Still think Sweden should've won.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2011)

Lena was on again?! And I was watching As You titting Like It 

I wasn't going to iPlayer...


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Anyway! I've caught myself humming quite a few of this years tunes. Still think Sweden should've won.


 Popular is killing my brain today

I will be popular I will be popular 
I'm gonna get there
Popular 

Oh pop oh pop oh popular, Oh pop oh pop oh popular, Oh pop oh pop oh popular
Popular


----------



## wtfftw (May 16, 2011)

Estonia for me.


----------

